# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Gobierno estima en 46 millones la actuación del Plan Hidrológico Nacional en el Alto Tiétar (Ávila)

## Embalses

El Gobierno asegura que la actuación del Plan Hidrológico Nacional para el abastecimiento a poblaciones del Alto Tiétar desde el Alberche en la provincia de Ávila cuenta con un presupuesto estimado en 46 millones de euros.

De este modo el Gobierno responde por escrito a la pregunta registrada en la Cámara baja por el diputado del PP Sebastián González Vázquez en relación a las garantías que tiene el Ejecutivo de que en el verano del año 2010 ningún municipio del Alto Tiétar tendrá problemas de abastecimiento de agua y se habrá cumplido el Plan Hidrológico Nacional.

La actuación se desarrolla en tres proyectos. Se trata de realizar conducciones desde las gargantas del Tiétar a la presa de Los Morales; del recrecimiento de la Presa de Los Morales y del bombeo del agua hasta los depósitos de Casavieja y La Adrada.

Según explica el Gobierno, los dos primeros proyectos establecen un mismo sistema mancomunado de abastecimiento a los pueblos de la comarca. Se basa en una conducción reversible que conduce, por gravedad, los excedentes invernales de agua de las gargantas del Tiétar hasta la presa de los Morales donde se almacenaría el recurso hasta la época estival.

En verano el sistema funcional de manera inversa, bombeándose el agua hasta los depósitos de los municipios del Alto Tiétar, de modo que se resuelva el problema de abastecimiento en "la época más crítica". De los 46 millones de euros que estima el Gobierno para esta actuación, 14 millones serán para las conducciónes y 32 para el recrecimiento.

En cuanto a la situación actual de los proyectos, mientras que el de conducciones ya está redactado y se encuentra en trámite de evaluación ambiental, el proyecto de recrecimiento inciará su redacción este años, si bien "ya se ha realizado la fase de consultas".

Según explica, esta actuación tiene como objetivo incrementar las garantías de suministro de agua en el año horizonte del proyecto de las conducciones. Por tanto, el recrecimiento de la presa de Los Morales puede acometerse en una etapa posterior sin que ello impida la contratación de las obras de conducción.

El proyecto de los depósitos de Casavieja y la Adrada, ha sido aprobado técnicamente, y cuenta con un presupuesto de 2.718.380 euros. Según apunta el Gobierno, no precisa de Declaración de Impacto Ambiental y se ha sometido a información pública por lo que "en breve" se procederá a la licitación de las obras por la Dirección General del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino.

----------

